# 2015 UK Aeropress Championships, do they exist?



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi all,

Hoping you can shed some light on this for me, just seen a lot of lauch posters for a number of other domestic championships over on Sprudge, and despite a quick web search I've come up empty for a UK event this year.

Here's the WAC site with some events showing on it:

http://worldaeropresschampionship.com/category/national-aeropress-championships/

I know last years UK event was run by Square Mile/Workshop, are they taking it on for another year?

Cheers

Luke


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

From Facebook Aeropess Uk

"UK AeroPress Finals (London) - March

Regional UK Heats (North, Midlands & South) - Late February"

No other info perhaps tweet them ...

You entering


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Think its pretty much always the SqM guys running it in the UK...


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

I think the UK facebook page post is looking for people to host it :/

Luke


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Scottish one is running, last year the winner of that got into the finals in Rimini or wherever


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not always the SQM team. Taylor St Baristas held it a few years back

Generally a fun event to attend


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

I was hoping to enter it!

Luke


----------

